

Graphite soaked in water may be a room temperature superconductor - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/tantalizing-hints-of-room-temperature-superconductivity-1.11443

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4521560>

Also submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4510143>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4517928>

------
Freestyler_3
I rather not be in a 100 degree Celsius room.

